# Eventos meteorológicos raros na zona de Lisboa



## cdm (25 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Boa Noite, e olá a todos do fórum, pois é a minha estreia. 


Sabem-me fazer uma lista (não muito exaustiva, só por curiosidade) de eventos climatéricos raros na zona de Lisboa (refiro-me a mini-tornados, neve [mesmo que com pouca expressão], trovoadas grandes, quedas violentas de granizo, etc.).?


----------



## iceworld (25 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Eventos climatéricos raros na zona de Lisboa*



cdm disse:


> Boa Noite, e olá a todos do fórum, pois é a minha estreia.
> 
> 
> Sabem-me fazer uma lista (não muito exaustiva, só por curiosidade) de eventos climatéricos raros na zona de Lisboa (refiro-me a mini-tornados, neve [mesmo que com pouca expressão], trovoadas grandes, quedas violentas de granizo, etc.).?



Bem vindo 
Se calhar também tu sabes fazer essa lista se fizeres umas pesquisas!
Tanto no fórum como no google encontras muita informação.
Quando tiveres algo coloca ai !!
Boa sorte


----------



## cm3pt (31 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Bem ,aqui vai um ajudinha, pelo menos no que diz respeito a fenómenos ocorridos ha pouco tempo (ou seja, desde há 30 anos):

Neve: - Ocorreu nos dias 29 de Janeiro de 2006 e 28 de Janeiro de 2007 (por curiosidade dois domingos, separados de um ano menos um dia). Não chegou a fixar-se por muito tempo na cidade, mas chegou a  cobrir de branco vários pontos da região, tendo chegado a haver acumulações consideráveis em Sintra, Pero Pinheiro, Loures e Tojal, por exemplo. 

Noutro episódio, caiu chuva gelada durante alguns minutos na zona norte de Lisboa, no mês de Março (o que é extremamente raro), tendo nesse dia a temperatura  atingido 0ºC 

Quedas intensas de granizo: a pior que há registo ocorreu a 29 de Outubro de 2002. A cidade, bem como muitos outros pontos do litoral centro ficou coberta por uma camada de mais de 10 cm de granizo. Nesse dia ocorreu também uma violenta trovoada.

Temperaturas altas: a máxima ocorreu a 14 de Junho de 1981, com 41,6ºC. No dia 1 de Agosto de 2003 a mínima foi de 26,6ºC, a maior de sempre.

Trovoadas: as piores ocorreram a 16 de Setembro de 1979 (caíram raios em vários pontos da cidade), 6 de Agosto de 1983, 26 de Outubro de 1983 (caiu um raio no Palácio Foz), 16 de Junho de 1989 (a pior de todas, uma coisa pavorosa, a cidade e todos os arredores tiveram o céu iluminado constantemente, à razão de um relâmpago a cada 5 seg., das 0h30 a 1h00 ocorreram estrondos piores que bombas, enfim, algo nunca visto. Se já houvesse detectores de raios ter-se-ia batido o record), e 29 de Outubro de 2002.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

cm3pt disse:


> Noutro episódio, caiu chuva gelada durante alguns minutos na zona norte de Lisboa, no mês de Março (o que é extremamente raro), tendo nesse dia a temperatura  atingido 0ºC



Isso foi quando? Chuva gelada em LX? uau!  Sabes data?



cm3pt disse:


> Trovoadas: 29 de Outubro de 2002.



Essa lembro-me bem! Foi fantástica!! Linda!! 



cm3pt disse:


> Temperaturas altas: a máxima ocorreu a 14 de Junho de 1981, com 41,6ºC. No dia 1 de Agosto de 2003 a mínima foi de 26,6ºC, a maior de sempre.



Nessa onda de calor de 2003 penso que foi batida a anterior marca de máxima.. Chegou aos 42º em Lisboa, dia 1.. Certo? 
E essa mínima não é do dia seguinte? Dia 2, depois do record de máxima de dia 1? 
Nesse dia estavam 35º à noite aqui na praia, e pessoal lá a tomar banho à noite, com relâmpagos no céu ao longe..
Surreal esse dia...


----------



## cm3pt (31 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

rozzo disse:


> Isso foi quando? Chuva gelada em LX? uau!  Sabes data?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sei, perfeitamente, foi na noite de 1 para 2 de Março, mas durou muito pouco tempo.

Segundo os dados do IM nesse dia a maxima foi de 40.6ºC no aeroporto, eses 42ºC devem ser da est meteo do Jardim Botânico. Essa mínima de facto e de 1 para 2, nessa noite houve uma trovoada seca. Dentro de casa estavam 32ºC .

Para quem gosta de trovoada e estudar situações do género, tenho aqui umas imagens sobre a sit metereológica dos dias das piores trovoadas, tenho é algumas dificuldades em pô-las. Se alguém souber ajudar, agradeço.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

cm3pt disse:


> Sei, perfeitamente, foi na noite de 1 para 2 de Março, mas durou muito pouco tempo.





Sim, mas de que anO?


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Já agora.. 
Em que ano foi aquele temporal de Inverno que fez rajadas de cerca de 120km/h em Lisboa?
Foi uma madrugada, lembro-me da trovoada, de acordar com ela, mas nessa altura já tinha passado o vendaval, nem soprava nada quase..
Sei que fecharam a ponte e tudo..
No dia seguinte havia muitos estragos..

Andava no secundário, portanto, deve ter sido por volta de 96/97....


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 00:47)

Aproveito para dizer que no dia 1 de Agosto de 2003 eu registei 46 graus em Setúbal numa parte da serra da Arrábida junto ao castelo de S.Filipe, fui a uma matança de um porco no meio da serra, só vos digo era quase impossível respirar A temperatura foi registada pelo o termómetro do carro, que para mim é muito fiável, tem sempre a mesma temperatura igual a da minha estação


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 00:54)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, mas de que anO?



Muito provavelmente em 1993. Vê nesta página relatos de um espanhol:

http://foro.meteored.com/meteorologia+general/iexcl50+anos+despues-t8787.0.html;msg608247#msg608247


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2009 às 03:33)

Fil disse:


> Muito provavelmente em 1993. Vê nesta página relatos de um espanhol:
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/meteorologia+general/iexcl50+anos+despues-t8787.0.html;msg608247#msg608247




"Charcos gelados"? Que quer ele dizer? 
Poças de água gelada? 
É issO?


----------



## cm3pt (1 Fev 2009 às 10:46)

rozzo disse:


> "Charcos gelados"? Que quer ele dizer?
> Poças de água gelada?
> É issO?



Penso que sim. Alias, e provavel, pois a temperatura chegou abaixo de zero. Vou tentar inserir o mapa metereológico desse dia. Não sei se o tamanho ficará bom, mas pode ver-se bem a dimensão do núcleo frio


----------



## cm3pt (1 Fev 2009 às 12:57)

rozzo disse:


> Já agora..
> Em que ano foi aquele temporal de Inverno que fez rajadas de cerca de 120km/h em Lisboa?
> Foi uma madrugada, lembro-me da trovoada, de acordar com ela, mas nessa altura já tinha passado o vendaval, nem soprava nada quase..
> Sei que fecharam a ponte e tudo..
> ...



E esta certo.. foi mesmo de 1996, mais concretamente no dia 21 de Dezembro. Nesse dia o vento rebentou janelas nalgumas casas e fechou a ponte 25 de Abril (na altura a única). Tenho aqui o mapa de superfície desse dia. Uma enorme depresão com uma presão muito baixa no centro (asim estilo Erica, mas penso que ainda mais forte.


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2009 às 13:14)

Ena, terrivelmente parecida com a de ontem, até o facto da acalmia depois da tempestade, lembro-me perfeitamente que não vi vento algum nessa altura! Acordei por volta das 6 da manhã com um enorme trovão, e chovia, com o vento parado.. Quando minutos antes o vento tinha andado nos 120km/h..
Mas certamente mais forte essa de 96..


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 13:58)

cm3pt disse:


> E esta certo.. foi mesmo de 1996, mais concretamente no dia 21 de Dezembro.



Bom achado. Não tenho memória deste temporal, se calhar não estava cá.

Criei uma animação de satélite da mesma, entre a meia noite do dia 18 e a meia noite do dia 22 Dezembro de 1996.







A mesma animação mas com data e hora:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc44/lx2000/dez1996.gif


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2009 às 12:28)

Num blog, umas fotos assinadas por um indivíduo com iniciais H. R. afirma que nevou em Sintra em 1954, colocando as seguintes fotos:


----------



## Quantum (4 Fev 2009 às 21:56)

cm3pt disse:


> Quedas intensas de granizo: a pior que há registo ocorreu a 29 de Outubro de 2002. A cidade, bem como muitos outros pontos do litoral centro ficou coberta por uma camada de mais de 10 cm de granizo. Nesse dia ocorreu também uma violenta trovoada.
> (...)
> Trovoadas: as piores ocorreram a 16 de Setembro de 1979 (caíram raios em vários pontos da cidade), 6 de Agosto de 1983, 26 de Outubro de 1983 (caiu um raio no Palácio Foz), 16 de Junho de 1989 (a pior de todas, uma coisa pavorosa, a cidade e todos os arredores tiveram o céu iluminado constantemente, à razão de um relâmpago a cada 5 seg., das 0h30 a 1h00 ocorreram estrondos piores que bombas, enfim, algo nunca visto. Se já houvesse detectores de raios ter-se-ia batido o record), e 29 de Outubro de 2002.



Tens fotos desse dia? 29 de Outubro de 2002? 
Eu lembro-me que houve um grande temporal uma vez.. eu estava no Algarve e como que por acaso, decidi vir a Lisboa.. Poucas horas depois de ter chegado, ainda pensei em ir ao C.C.Colombo, mas acabei por não ir por causa do cansaço da viagem.. Foi então que começou a escurecer muito rapidamente e surge uma trovoada bastante violenta durante umas quantas horas. Fiquei surpreendido com a violência, via "flashes" a cada uns poucos segundos.. Depois falaram muito na televisão porque a electricidade do Colombo foi-se abaixo e foi o pânico por lá..
Depois no dia seguinte todos os carros da minha rua acordaram cheios de areia.. e também falaram sobre isso nas notícias..
Eu é que não me recordo em que dia foi, mas estava com a ideia ter sido por volta de 1998-2000.. Mas se calhar foi mesmo essa de Outubro 02.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 22:19)

cm3pt disse:


> Segundo os dados do IM nesse dia a maxima foi de 40.6ºC no aeroporto, eses 42ºC devem ser da est meteo do Jardim Botânico.



Só um pequeno aparte; a máxima na estação do Aeroporto de Lisboa (LPPT/85360) foi de *42,9 ºC* no dia 1 de Agosto de 2003, como mostra a tabela seguinte.









A estação do Geofísico/Jardim Botânico registou *41,7 ºC* no mesmo dia.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

Daniel Vilão disse:


>



Há qualquer coisa que não bate certo nesse quadro.
Porque é que todos os valores da TM e Tm acabam em ".9"?

Os 40,6ºC penso que se registaram na estação da Gago Coutinho.


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

Nesse dia registaram-se 42,0ºC na estação Gago Coutinho, igualando o recorde de 18 de Julho de 1991. Na estação Geofísico registaram-se 40,6ºC, o recorde é de 41,5ºC em 14 de Junho de 1981. Quanto a temperaturas mínimas, a estação Gago Coutinho registou uma mínima de 28,4ºC no dia 2, superando largamente o anterior recorde de 25,8ºC a 18 de Julho de 1991. A mínima em Geofísico foi de 27,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

AnDré disse:


> Há qualquer coisa que não bate certo nesse quadro.
> Porque é que todos os valores da TM e Tm acabam em ".9"?



Isso é algo que também me intriga, mas não ousei colocar os dados em causa, apesar de serem estranhos.
Na verdade, não sei o que se passou com esta base de dados no ano de 2003, mas quanto aos últimos anos, nomeadamente desde 2006, os dados batem certos à décima com os da estação oficial do IM.

Penso que realmente é como o *Fil* diz, Gago Coutinho teve *42,0 ºC*.
Recordo-me que estivemos a discutir isso há algum tempo e ele me enviou uma tabela com o histórico dos dados do IM do dia 1 de Agosto, em que confrontei esse valor.


----------



## cm3pt (5 Fev 2009 às 00:18)

Quantum disse:


> Tens fotos desse dia? 29 de Outubro de 2002?
> Eu lembro-me que houve um grande temporal uma vez.. eu estava no Algarve e como que por acaso, decidi vir a Lisboa.. Poucas horas depois de ter chegado, ainda pensei em ir ao C.C.Colombo, mas acabei por não ir por causa do cansaço da viagem.. Foi então que começou a escurecer muito rapidamente e surge uma trovoada bastante violenta durante umas quantas horas. Fiquei surpreendido com a violência, via "flashes" a cada uns poucos segundos.. Depois falaram muito na televisão porque a electricidade do Colombo foi-se abaixo e foi o pânico por lá..
> Depois no dia seguinte todos os carros da minha rua acordaram cheios de areia.. e também falaram sobre isso nas notícias..
> Eu é que não me recordo em que dia foi, mas estava com a ideia ter sido por volta de 1998-2000.. Mas se calhar foi mesmo essa de Outubro 02.



Não, por azar (eu na altura, 2002, até já tinha camara de video) tinha a câmara sem bateria e faltou a luz foi um espectáculo bonito mas sem filmagem . Mas eu só estou a  espera que venha alguma trovoada a sério em 2009 para colocar aqui um video (com som e tudo). Agora, essa que dizes se calhar foi em Outubro de 1997, que também foi muito forte. Nesse dia até estava no Colombo e faltou a  luz, o pessoal ficou muito assustado. Á falta de fotos, posso mandar o mapa metereológico desse dia. É o habitual, uma baixa pressão a oeste ou sudoeste de Portugal, associada a um núcleo de ar frio em altitude. 95% das grandes trovoadas acontecem em situações deste género.


----------



## rozzo (5 Fev 2009 às 11:35)

Com a estação do Aeroporto há um "probleminha"..
Os valores que costumamos ver de Lisboa são os das estações "Gago Coutinho" e "Geofísico".. Mas também há outras medições mesmo dentro do terreno do aeroporto certo?
Portanto, penso que por vezes pode haver alguma confusão ao ir buscar dados históricos e confundir as 2 estações!!!


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2009 às 17:41)

lembro-me de uma forte trovoada em 1998 quando estava na escola as 3 da tarde foi lindooooonao me lembro do mes


----------



## squidward (24 Fev 2009 às 02:53)

aqui ainda ninguém referiu o dia 28 de Outubro de 2001, também houve trovoadas constantes e violentas e muito vento, pelo menos aqui no Cartaxo...mas penso que também tenha atingido Lisboa 
Num outro tópico também referi uma trovoada memorável á noite, que ainda guardo na minha memoria...foi para ai entre finais de 1991 e inícios de 1992, se alguém me puder ajudar a encontrar informações dessa trovoada, agradeço


----------

